# Doll houses/miniature addict



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Ok, I admit it, if I had extra $$$$, I would probably spend it on this stuff. I just purchased one for my GD's 9th birthday.....called Buttercup a 2-room cottage kit and a kitchen table/sink/pots/pans/rolling pin/cannister set and some absolutely darling food items. Miniatures.com is the place. They show a bakery shop with the little display counters/cash register and all the little pastries/cakes/pies/tarts. I think I need to order that for me......LOL 

Years ago, I was given a big plain 2 story doll house and filled it full of miniature furniture/accessories and my GDs have loved playing with it so much. Some of the tiny accessories include: spilled milk bucket with a kitty hanging over the edge, mouse trap with mouse, perfume bottles on a mirror tray, old treddle sewing machine with bowl of yarn balls, gumball machine, parrot on a perch, rocking horse, tiny books, wicker dog bed, cake on a stand........

Any other addicts out there?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Marilyn - one Christmas I put together a 2 level dollhouse kit for my youngest daughter - it was so neat.

I'd like to have one that looks like a Southern Country house, and/or a Victorian painted-lady and then HAVE AT IT with the decorating.

If I ever get organized enough to have a place for one, I may just go for building a kit again.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

One year, the ladies auxiliary made a victorian house for the church bazaar.

There were only 3 of us interested in it, so we had the project all to ourselves. It was a blast to work on. I loved it! I can't remember how much, but we made quite a bit on it too.

Halo


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a pic of mine. My brother put the kit together almost twenty years ago, then stuck it in the attic. I then adopted it and did the entire inside. Which needs to be remodeled again!
I actually use to paint miniature watercolors for miniature shops and twice was in the Dollhouse Magazine.
Im currently thinking of going back into the miniature business.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fiddlekat - yours is the type I was thinking of as a "Painted Lady" type of house .

You should go back and do the miniture paintings, bet they would sell.

Angie


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I had a big one, when I had room for it. Still have a great big box full of stuff. All victorian, down to electric lights and braided rugs. Paid $55 for a pink and ivory heart shaped bathtub, with a gold colored swans head and neck for the spigots. It was about the size of the palm of your hand. LOL I think the dressers and bed cost more than my bed did. Someday, if I get the space and inclination, I'll set it back up.

Still like minatures of all kinds.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

When I was still single and living at home, my parents gave me a few miniatures for Christmas. I had an antique style stove they paid about $60 for, and I had bought a Victorian style parlor set on sale for $50. Unfortunatly when we moved from MA to TN the box got broken open while packing and some pieces broke!! Boy was I livid! 

Angie I'll have to post some of my miniature paintings here for everyone to see.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Eastern Point Light, Gloucester, MA. 1997 Measures about 1 3/4 inches by 2 1/4 inches including the frame.










West Quoddy Head Light, Maine. 1997 Measures 6/8 inch by 7/8 inch including frame. This size is perfect for 1 inch scale, 1/2 inch scale or even 1/4 inch scale.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

those are great paintings fiddlekat i have twice built me a sanfransican victorian/ painted lady then had to get rid of it due to lack of room and or getting broken in moves i still have my furniture and some of my old nutshell news and miniture magazines and am thinking of just making shadow boxes and hanging them in my bedroom or the hall out of reach of my toddler . I loved taking everyday items and trying to repurpose it into a miniture household item such as a garbage can from a toothpaste lid, a gazing ball out of a marble, aend table out of the little plastic spindles that come in the delivered pizza boxes


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fiddlekat - those are really GOOD. Now all of you are making me want a doll house to "fix" up. At least it would not have to concern me how my FICO score is, or what the neighborhood is like when I purchase.

Maybe this is how I'll get my first house of my own.

FK - do you do florals (for those Victorian livingrooms, ya know.)?

Angie


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Angie I can!

You need a dollhouse. It's actually therapy. I don't know how anyone else feels about it, but I always found remodeling the dollhouse was relaxing and calming. Unless of course you hot glue a roof shingle to your thumb!

Pauline I love the idea of using a marble as a gazing ball for a dollhouse garden. 

See now I'm getting the urge to work back on mine!!


The one in the upper right hand is actually just a "print" of one. I've been thinking of making prints, which would be alot cheaper to purchase.











The tiny tiny one, which is my tinest is 1/2 inch by 3/4 inch.
The kite 3/4 inch by 1 3/4 inch.
The front porch one is 1 1/2 inch by 1 3/4 inch.
The Pheasants is 2 inch by 3 inch.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really think you should put a few on e-bay and see how it goes. I mean, the shipping wouldn't cost too much and I'd think there would be less timeconsuming than your beautiful purses. Something to do different and still make some cash.

Angie


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Angie, aren't they the most fun to put together!!!!! I hope you find the room/time to do it again.

Fiddlecat.....what a darling house and your paintings are wonderful, thanks for the pic!!!!!!!! To paint something that small....girl, you are good.

Yldrosie, that bathtub sounds sooooo cute....the prices on some of the stuff is high but, we can't take it with us, might as well spend on stuff that brings so much joy.

Pauline......shadow boxes are cool too.....I thought about doing one, too.

I got my order last Friday and am pleased. The house is 2 rooms and I'm glad because it looks rather intimidating, but I'm sure my DGD and I are going to have a ball putting it together. The butcher block and white spindle leg table with 2 end drawers is absolutely adorable as well as the sink/cabinet and stove. I also got the cereal bowls/milk....with little spoons sticking out/cereal box and bowl of fruit, porcelin canister/rolling pin/scoop and mixing bowl with wisk......ohhh....I don't know why I get so enthralled with this stuff....LOL it is so darn cute.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You do know that photos will be required along the way, so we can watch your progress and see how you finish and furnish it.

Angie


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Forgot to mention, one afternoon, I was re-arranging furniture in the house when my DH came in. He came up with some really good ideas, and we played with it for a hour or so. When we were done, he looked at me and said, "Don't you EVER tell anyone I did that!" LOLOL.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

My dad's wife does all this mini stuff, she has crochet'd me a tiny ( under 1 inch) angel with a halo. And she makes all kinds of stuff. I will get her website and post it, she does alot of " trading" of minis!


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been thinking about sculpting miniatures to doll house scale lately. I have a "Penny" horse that I've been doing for my website, but it was not intended for doll house. I've done a couple of dolls for my 5 year old daughter and her plastic doll house from the store. ^_^

Love those tiny paintings!!!

Cricket


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

giraffe_baby said:


> My dad's wife does all this mini stuff, she has crochet'd me a tiny ( under 1 inch) angel with a halo. And she makes all kinds of stuff. I will get her website and post it, she does alot of " trading" of minis!



I think we need photos, these sound really tedious and finger cramping to make.

Angie


----------

